# EKG/Rhythm Strip Procedures



## mnelson2013 (Aug 12, 2013)

I was wondering if someone could help me. If the physician does an EKG and one with Rhythm Strips. Do you bill 93000 and 93040 w/51 modifier? The doctor did 2 separate electrocardiograms.


----------



## Cyndi113 (Aug 12, 2013)

There has to be documented medical necessity as to why both were done. For instance, if rhythm strip was done but still some questions weren't answered and then a 12 lead EKG was done because of the remaining quesitons....ok to bill both with -59 on 93040. However, if nothing is documented to say why both were done, then bill only the 93040 if that was the order or 93000 if ordered.


----------



## mnelson2013 (Aug 12, 2013)

Thank you.


----------

